# Chino...LOL



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

Do sponsors think since hes a beaner he'll be good at selling their drugs?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2012)

lol at sub 200 pounds selling steroids


----------



## colochine (Mar 2, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Do sponsors think since hes a beaner he'll be good at selling their drugs?




if selling gear was directly related to how well you pick strawberries and tomatoes...yes.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

I bet he could sell the shit out of some oranges though


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 2, 2012)

Always good to have a few on your side.Chino is a good guy.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 2, 2012)

Chino is an illiterate moron that knows no shame.  Which I find kinda hot


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

Muahahaha.

He is more of a gear whore than me. That's bad.
He was entering other sponsors contests while being a rep.

I'm beginning to think you just have to beg for a rep spot, and you'll get it.

Some of the reps are a joke, not as a person, but as a rep.


----------



## boss (Mar 2, 2012)

Where do I apply? I'd like free thinks for my poor gramar skills.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2012)

I love Mexican food!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 3, 2012)

Mexicans steal all the white mans job.
Case and point.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

hes kissing zs booty now


----------



## colochine (Mar 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Mexicans steal all the white mans job.
> Case and point.



the uneducated ignorant white mans job...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 3, 2012)

lol true.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Mexicans steal all the white mans job.
> Case and point.



And their females,  By the way I'm Puerto Rican


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

only the ugly ones


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> And their females, By the way I'm Puerto Rican


 
PR girls are pretty


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> PR girls are pretty



Yeah real cute, until they get pregnant at 14.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 3, 2012)

They are  beautiful!!! Fat ass freaky as well.just left pr just heading Colorado Springs 3/19 heading back home to new York city


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Yeah real cute, until they get pregnant at 14.



It's not Only Puerto Rican chicks I seen white chicks pregnant by their old uncles


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Yeah real cute, until they get pregnant at 14.


 
I met some nice ones in NYC . .  maybe in their 20's . .  got to AP one of them too, just wasn't the pretty one


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I met some nice ones in NYC . .  maybe in their 20's . .  got to AP one of them too, just wasn't the pretty one



Dude let me know when your around , you would have a blasted. In the club they get freaky!! And the will be over 21


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 3, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> And their females,  By the way I'm Puerto Rican


Trust me, the white man is not going to fight for the girls that want you. Same thing with the chicks with jungle fever. You can have them.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 3, 2012)

No problem!! It's just eventually they do come! They sometime want test something different , then fall in love fuck that  ! We send back to you. Oh bullshit the white man don't fight. For the females.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 3, 2012)

Listen I was with a White female a bad ass one too! Her husband had 3 kids with her,he was a trucker sending her 2500 weekly. Guess who was taken 1/2 of that me and I was fucking her brains out!! The only issue I had to leave once a month , she payed a room in a Hotel at Foxwoods casino. I think she was tribal


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

i wouldnt fight for mine...id kill


death is kinda permanent


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Listen I was with a White female a bad ass one too! Her husband had 3 kids with her,he was a trucker sending her 2500 weekly. Guess who was taken 1/2 of that me and fucking her brains out!! The only issue I had to leave once a month , she payed a room room in a Hotel at Foxwoods casino. I think she was tribal


 what a moron...people get shot for that shit


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Listen I was with a White female a bad ass one too! Her husband had 3 kids with her,he was a trucker sending her 2500 weekly. Guess who was taken 1/2 of that me and I was fucking her brains out!! The only issue I had to leave once a month , she payed a room in a Hotel at Foxwoods casino. I think she was tribal



Well was she white or Indian?   See, this why you're a fucking idiot.   Now try to respond in English you fucking spic.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 3, 2012)

Yea my friends said thar too. he worked for prime trucking seconded biggest trucking. I stop it with her. she filed a  divorce still blowing me up to come back. Telling great women but if she did that to him imagine me!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Well was she white or Indian?   See, this why you're a fucking idiot.   Now try to respond in English you fucking spic.



Hey idiot you can have Indian blood running in you! It can wash out. Have you seen any tribal members most look more white then you! Not all white people pure. Plus she look more white then your  Stupid ass! Ok white man what kind of a white man are speak up Internet tough guy


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Hey idiot you can have Indian blood running in you! It can wash out. Have you seen any tribal members most look more white then you! Not all white people pure. Plus she look more white then your  Stupid ass! Ok white man what kind of a white man are speak up Internet tough guy



I said respond in English you dumb fuck.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 3, 2012)

Lol I did you bitch ass again what kind of a "pure" white man are you? And please don't fucking give me that ur fucking % this or that.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Listen you rican faggot, learn English you are in America.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 3, 2012)

I ask you a simple question answer it?


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 3, 2012)

You are too stupid to even efight with.

For the sake of humanity, please do not breed.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 3, 2012)

What's wrong ? Why you getting mad most white man would be proud to say their background. How is that stupid ? Ok all the white guys here what's your race even if your mix?


----------



## 1superman (Mar 3, 2012)

I thought Chino meant Chinese man in spanish.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes it those


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Yes it those



Que?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 3, 2012)

The dude ask he thought chino ment Chinese in Spanish I said yes


----------



## 1superman (Mar 3, 2012)

How did you get the name Chino, being from Puerto Rico ?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 3, 2012)

When I was born the name was given to because I looked Chinese. It's my nick name.  My grandfather father  came from Spain to PR before U.S took over in the 40s. Some in Spain has chinky eyes


----------



## ArmyofOne (Mar 3, 2012)

LOL, Racist fucks! You people are ridiculous! No matter what you people say, you wouldn't talk like this face to face with anyone.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 3, 2012)

Chino wheres the bet place to get some good gear?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 3, 2012)

ArmyofOne said:


> LOL, Racist fucks! You people are ridiculous! No matter what you people say, you wouldn't talk like this face to face with anyone.



Negged


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

armyofone said:


> lol, racist fucks! You people are ridiculous! No matter what you people say, you wouldn't talk like this face to face with anyone.


 i sure would


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 3, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Chino wheres the bet place to get some good gear?



Depends Dom or International


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

chino007 said:


> depends dom or international


 both


----------



## ArmyofOne (Mar 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i sure would


 
lol, no you wouldnt! Your only talking shit cuz' your an E-Fighter, thats all any of you are! So go on and keep Negging my for not going to the Clan meetings.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

armyofone said:


> lol, no you wouldnt! Your only talking shit cuz' your an e-fighter, thats all any of you are! So go on and keep negging my for not going to the clan meetings.


 

i *can* post evidence....i bet you canT


there are better fighters than me...that is unavoidable...if you fight eventually you get beat...you get bruised and beat down


i decided a long time ago no man will make me quit or bully me or try to manipulate my actions....pushing my buttons in face to face confrontation isnt wise...i wont care about the cost or repercusions...but i will love the feeling of blood on my hands again...beleive it or dont...i dont give a fuck


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 3, 2012)

Now you have to post this proof


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you guys ever prove you have a right to say fat jokes....nope


but i did say it


----------



## ArmyofOne (Mar 3, 2012)

Whatever floats your boat bro, all i said was the racist talk doesnt happen face to face.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2012)

But you are wrong...the end


not everyone is a punkass who only says what they really mean while anonymous behind a avi


----------



## ArmyofOne (Mar 3, 2012)

Hooah!


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Mexicans steal all the white mans job.
> Case and point.



and our tax dollars. Cause we pay for the birth of the anchor babies


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 3, 2012)

"Army of one" recruiting slogan what's your rank?


----------



## ArmyofOne (Mar 3, 2012)

SGT E-5, why?


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 3, 2012)

just wondered, I remember when I was a SGT back in 1985


----------



## ArmyofOne (Mar 3, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> just wondered, I remember when I was a SGT back in 1985


 
Well thanks for your service! I was only maybe a year old at that time. What MOS? Im a 12B currently on my second deployment.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 3, 2012)

I was in the Marines, MOS 2512, retired Master Gunnery Sergeant


----------



## ArmyofOne (Mar 3, 2012)

Field Wireman, sounds smart lol. Im basically infantry with explosives.... Not so smart  Im in Afghanastan with Marines now.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Listen I was with a White female a bad ass one too! Her husband had 3 kids with her,he was a trucker sending her 2500 weekly. Guess who was taken 1/2 of that me and I was fucking her brains out!! The only issue I had to leave once a month , she payed a room in a Hotel at Foxwoods casino. I think she was tribal


rofl...any female of any race that fucks mexicans is trash, pure and simple. You are easily the ugliest, nastiest, most unintelligent people on the earth.


----------



## ArmyofOne (Mar 3, 2012)

LOL, you people still negging me for that shit! WOW, Big strong racist men! 

ARIES1 - Go on, What am i Incorrect about??? Please do tell.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2012)

Ive travelled in over 30 countries. Here are a few truths:

- everyone is racist

- everyone hates the black man

- Asians are more racist than others


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 3, 2012)

ArmyofOne said:


> LOL, you people still negging me for that shit! WOW, Big strong racist men!
> 
> ARIES1 - Go on, What am i Incorrect about??? Please do tell.


You must be one of the unfortunate brown people. Try concentrated bleach it may help your skin color but you'll still be less intelligent than your fairer skinned counterparts.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 3, 2012)

ArmyofOne said:


> WOW, Big strong racist men!


Additonally, what does this mean? Do you really think you could stop me from saying this to your face? Your service to our country is appreciated but your opinion is not. Fuck off, jig-lover.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Ive travelled in over 30 countries. Here are a few truths:
> 
> - everyone is racist
> 
> ...


you must be a liberal bro, cause i've been to 40 countries and everyone was just fine because they had no access to media..


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 3, 2012)

Rednack said:


> you must be a liberal bro, cause i've been to 40 countries and everyone was just fine because they had no access to media..


please name 40 countries without access to media.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 3, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> please name 40 countries without access to media.


rofl


----------



## Rednack (Mar 3, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> please name 40 countries without access to media.


The Arab Revolution and Social Media


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> rofl...any female of any race that fucks mexicans is trash, pure and simple. You are easily the ugliest, nastiest, most unintelligent people on the earth.



Maybe right thank god am not Mexican!! Let me guess you pure white lol. Or Mx white lol


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Maybe right thank god am not Mexican...


No appreciable difference, wetback.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

You are really stupid what's is a wetback? They are Mexican am not that shows you how intelligent you are! You need to grow up and learn the difference. So do you tell tell me about your background. What race are you or you to shame to tell? Or did a wetback give you a good ass whipping now mad at Latinos?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2012)

lol at a mexican beating someone up


stab maybe


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at a mexican beating someone up
> 
> 
> stab maybe


 
stab definately . .  go ask Tesla, he got caught molesting some Mexican's cat, got chased and stabbed by a hoard of them welding switch blades . .  lucky to survive let alone use his rollerblades again


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2012)

thecaptn' said:


> stab definately . . Go ask tesla, he got caught molesting some mexican's cat, got chased and stabbed by a hoard of them welding switch blades . . Lucky to survive let alone use his rollerblades again


 

my little uncle was stabbed 19 times by a mexican....he still beat his ass


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at a mexican beating someone up
> 
> 
> stab maybe




A friend of mine works in Delta Air Cargo in ATL and they average 2 dead Mexican males per day being shipped back to Mexico and most of time the autopsy says they died from a knife wound.  Dying from a gunshot is the 2nd leading cause.   

Those mofos will cut ur ass.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ricans are too lazy to stab you in the back.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Yea we just shot your ass simple fast no blood


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> stab definately . .  go ask Tesla, he got caught molesting some Mexican's cat, got chased and stabbed by a hoard of them welding switch blades . .  lucky to survive let alone use his rollerblades again



Thats some good shit capt!!!Rollerblades!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2012)

People bleed when they get shot


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> People bleed when they get shot



Not according to our Mensa board member


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

I know but not on me.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Id like to see chino shoot a gun though.   Bet he holds it sideways, and with that lazy eye he probably can't aim anyways.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Watch out, Chinos got a gun


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol pointless shooting side ways was in the Service no point


----------



## ArmyofOne (Mar 4, 2012)

LOL, Me im white American. With that said there are no "pure" white American's we all have something else down the line. So how about you racist fucks try to grow up and 
contribute to society. OR, Stay in your little wooden shacks deep in the hills of hillbilly country.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> You are really stupid what's is a wetback? They are Mexican am not that shows you how intelligent you are! You need to grow up and learn the difference. So do you tell tell me about your background. What race are you or you to shame to tell? Or did a wetback give you a good ass whipping now mad at Latinos?


You are a wetback, wetback. Swim your stinkin' ass back to PR. Worthless fuckin spic. 

As for the ass whooping comment: do wetbacks ever win a fight? Be real. You wetbacks are the bottom of the food chain regardless of your current location. Go beg for more free stuff, wetback.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

ArmyofOne said:


> LOL, Me im white American. With that said there are no "pure" white American's we all have something else down the line. So how about you racist fucks try to grow up and
> contribute to society. OR,_* Stay in your little wooden shacks deep in the hills of hillbilly country*_.


You are very misinformed, Mr. White American. I suggest you dig a little deeper. There is a reason white people rule the world. Use your brain for something besides taking orders, stooge.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> You are a wetback, wetback. Swim your stinkin' ass back to PR. Worthless fuckin spic.
> 
> As for the ass whooping comment: do wetbacks ever win a fight? Be real. You wetbacks are the bottom of the food chain regardless of your current location. Go beg for more free stuff, wetback.



Did your girl leave you for a "wetback"? what is the reason for all this animosity? The only good way to be racist is the humorous way, other wise you sound like a 15 year old child who got his cookies taken in school by the big bad latino.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Ive travelled in over 30 countries. Here are a few truths:
> 
> - everyone is racist
> 
> ...



True, but the hate against black man in american is on a whole new level.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Yes it those



yes it *DOES*.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> _*Did your girl leave you for a "wetback"?*_ what is the reason for all this animosity? The only good way to be racist is the humorous way, other wise you sound like a 15 year old child who got his cookies taken in school by the big bad latino.


eewww...gross. Who would fuck with a girl that would lower herself to this? There are no big bad latinos. What do you mean? All of you are little punk ass, non-bathing, wetbacks. Disgusting...


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol@ignorant brown mexicans that always use the lowest common denominator in an argument. Low intelligence= an always base response. Fuckin' animals...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2012)

facts cannot be racist


#s dont lie


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> You are a wetback, wetback. Swim your stinkin' ass back to PR. Worthless fuckin spic.
> 
> As for the ass whooping comment: do wetbacks ever win a fight? Be real. You wetbacks are the bottom of the food chain regardless of your current location. Go beg for more free stuff, wetback.



Lol you don't even know what your talk about first am a wetback then a spic lol then swim etc..your so fucking stupid that you don't know how to be Racist. I bet your far from A pure white man! Don't get mad me you got your ass bet by a Latino or gear taken by us.  So tell us what kind of white man are  stupid fuck??? If not shit the fuck up. Fake ass white boy lol


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Lol you don't even know what your talk about first am a wetback then a spic lol then swim etc..your so fucking stupid that you don't know how to be Racist. I bet your far from A pure white man! Don't get mad me you got your ass bet by a Latino or gear taken by us.  So tell us what kind of white man are  stupid fuck??? If not shit the fuck up. Fake ass white boy lol


You're a wetback, dumbass. Calling you a spic is literally another insult, dumbass. Make no mistake, you are both. Now, let's delve into the reason  you can't form legible sentences, dumbass. Each post from you is another example of the stupidity that is , "wetback". Now, mow the yard you useless fuckin' animal.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> You're a wetback, dumbass. Calling you a spic is literally another insult, dumbass. Make no mistake, you are both. Now, let's delve into the reason  you can't form legible sentences, dumbass. Each post from you is another example of the stupidity that is , "wetback". Now, mow the yard you useless fuckin' animal.



He can't even comprehend how fucking stupid he is.   I am impressed you can figure out that wet back is trying to say.  My 10 year old nephew has a better grasp of the written English language.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

I bet your fucking far from white fake mother fucker! Your make all the real as white dude look like shit! Again what are you? No fucking balls


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> I bet your fucking far from white fake mother fucker! Your make all the real as white dude look like shit! Again what are you? No fucking balls


Anyone care to work out what's being said here? How did this wetback get a greencard?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> He can't even comprehend how fucking stupid he is.   I am impressed you can figure out that wet back is trying to say.  My 10 year old nephew has a better grasp of the written English language.



No cares about your waste for Breath your not even white yourself fake ass no balls to do shit


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Was born here bitch ass I own more land you do fake ass white boy and you been here longer the us.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh lord. This ignorant wetback thinks calling white people "fake" white people is a fatal blow. Jesus, you fuckin' spics are dumb.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Anyone care to work out what's being said here? How did this wetback get a greencard?



That's a great question!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Tells a lot about you! Ok again what kind of white man are you? Speak or your just black man wanted to be white?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey dumbass Puerto Ricans don't need green card that's a show you how stupid you are


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Was born here bitch ass I own more land you do fake ass white boy and you been here longer the us.


Your English teacher should be butchered. Much like your butchery of the English language. And LOL@ your ownership of rented land that your trailer sits on...fuckin' priceless. You think you're renting to own? ROFL...


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Hey dumbass Puerto Ricans don't need green card that's a show you how stupid you are


Yes, this clearly illustrates how dumb I am. This is too easy.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

A rich mexican land owner comes here to beg for free gear...holy shit that is rich!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Was born here bitch ass I own more land you do fake ass white boy and you been here longer the us.


 

yo were born here and still cant speak english?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

So what if I get free gear fuck it am have Puerto Rican half Jew fuck it? What you have?  A pick up truck? Trailer home? Hey chick with missing teeth? You got nada bro! And you're racist. More a fucking hater more like you even served your country? How the hell you could be racist??


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yo were born here and still cant speak english?



Tell you what my money speak English! Fuck it


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> So what if I get free gear fuck it am have Puerto Rican half Jew fuck it? What you have?  A pick up ford truck? Trailer home? Hey chick with missing teeth? You got nada bro! And you're racist. More a fucking hater more like you even served your country? How the hell you could be racist??


What in god's name are you trying to say here? You have a ford truck, a trailer, and your girl is missing teeth? Cheer up, wetback. You are living stereotype of your entire culture.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Please do tell what kind of man mommy and dad made? Or are you in a niggar ?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

You Got No balls!


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Black, mexican, "Chino" are all the same. Tell us of this trailer you own. Do you have chrome wheels on it?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Ah no balls to tell what kind of fake white man you are! I bet you still live with mom and dad. I bet you don't got nothing but a computer. Broke ass fake white boy!


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Ah no balls to tell what kind of fake white man you are! I bet you still live with mom and dad. I bet you don't got nothing but a computer.


So you literally can't tell that I'm white? What is the question you're asking here? 


Also, please learn about double negatives along with the conjugation of verbs. I'm embarrassed for you every time you post, dude.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

There is no pure white bro so your mix some where down the line!!


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> There is no pure white bro so your mix some where down the line!!


Not true. There are many of us. You're trying to speak of something you know nothing about. Stick to lawn surgery. I'm sure you're an authority in that area.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Nope not true again? There no pure American white boy. Bullshit!!  lawn stupid I own multifamily houses not bad for a spic. And served my country. What you done if your a true white man for his country?


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Nope not true again? There no pure American white boy. Bullshit!!  lawn stupid I own multifamily houses not bad for a spic. And served my country. What you done if your a true white man for his country?


Your ignorance is boundless, I see. When a white person breeds with other white people the end result is, guess what...a white baby. Pure American implies that America has its own ethnicity. This fact seems to elude you, wetback. Not being a dick but you really are dumb as fuck, dude. You do nothing but further the stereotype that wetbacks are stupid. 

LOL...a two bedroom home is a multifamily house to you disgusting wetbacks. 15 families per room. This is an unfortunate fact.


----------



## ArmyofOne (Mar 4, 2012)

LOL, so your saying America was not founded by Immigrants? And your slave owning Decedents did not breed with his slaves??? Im just curious...


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries just a stupid white boy! Lol  2 bedroom never seen that lol


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

ArmyofOne said:


> LOL, so your saying America was not founded by Immigrants? And your slave owning Decedents did not breed with his slaves??? Im just curious...


Which in turn would dilute the slaves bloodline. And if you read again you'll see that my point was that there are no native American white people. Please tell me you're not white. You have the reading comprehension of a minority.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Aries just a stupid white boy! Lol  2 bedroom never seen that lol


You are literally are less intelligent than every poster on this board. I'd even hazard a guess that you've got the whole internet trumped. Damn you are dumb.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Your ignorance is boundless, I see. When a white person breeds with other white people the end result is, guess what...a white baby. _*Pure American implies that America has its own ethnicity. This fact seems to elude you, wetback*_. Not being a dick but you really are dumb as fuck, dude. You do nothing but further the stereotype that wetbacks are stupid.
> 
> LOL...a two bedroom home is a multifamily house to you disgusting wetbacks. 15 families per room. This is an unfortunate fact.





ArmyofOne said:


> LOL, so your saying America was not founded by Immigrants? And your slave owning Decedents did not breed with his slaves??? Im just curious...


Bolded for people on your reading level.


----------



## ArmyofOne (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Which in turn would dilute the slaves bloodline. And if you read again you'll see that my point was that there are no native American white people. Please tell me you're not white. You have the reading comprehension of a minority.


 
And "dilute" the white mans blood line.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

ArmyofOne said:


> And "dilute" the white mans blood line.


Are you that dumb? Really? How is a white man's blood diluted by fuckin' slaves, dumbass? His blood is only diluted if his parents are the diluted slaves. I hope you don't reproduce. You would certainly dilute any woman's intelligence. Can you get out of the rain by yourself?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> You are literally are less intelligent than every poster on this board. I'd even hazard a guess that you've got the whole internet trumped. Damn you are dumb.



Why so mad? you got confronted by the truth the truth hurts?!? Less  Intelligent  your the one talking nonsense! You not pure white there is no pure white! I think you're not intelligent at all! You wish you was!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

At lease becoming a elite member got so much money !!  Sure do talk a lot!


----------



## ArmyofOne (Mar 4, 2012)

LOL, Your a fuck! you really dont know shit yet come on here preaching your FAKE racism! Im down with your ignorence, fight with someone else. One last thing, I dont care if you neg me!


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Why so mad? you got confronted by the truth the truth hurts?!? Less  Intelligent  your the one talking nonsense! You not pure white there is no pure white! I think you're not intelligent at all! You wish you was!


Oh goodness. You've outdone yourself here.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino, quit skipping your esl classes please.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

ArmyofOne said:


> LOL, Your a fuck! _*you really dont know shi*_t yet come on here preaching your FAKE racism! Im down with your ignorence, fight with someone else. One last thing, I dont care if you neg me!


The last ditch effort of an idiot. Also, there is no fighting here. Just me exposing your lack of intelligence. Preach your "white guilt" somewhere else, jig lover. No one here gives a fuck about your disgusting opinion.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Uncle Z. said:


> OK folks.  We are looking for 2 people off each board to help us keep our quality control in check.





Chino007 said:


> I want in! I do testing on all my cycles and he is the best around no lie! Their are others but uncle gear is good!! Hands down!


rofl


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Once I stopped used my cycle and use pct protocol but my test crash to 50. now am on trt. They wanted me to use Fortesta gel but ended up with test c 10 mil vail 1 cc a week.  anyone hand this problem? Is this something I must do for life? Now their testing for igf-1 and my gh why would they test me for them?





bigmoe65 said:


> I ran this through google translator and still cant figure out what you said.





Chino007 said:


> Sorry about that! _*traveling state to state and only have a iPhone to type with*_. Sucks.


Lol...ok.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

1superman said:


> I thought Chino meant Chinese man in spanish.





Chino007 said:


> Yes it those


Why yes, yes it is those. Good point.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol your point mix  want to be "white man" lol


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Chino, quit skipping your esl classes please.



Little guy don't get in this  please if so what kind of big time "pure" white man iare you? Listen if I didn't get on this your thread would never get so much hits.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> You are really stupid what's is a wetback?


I see. What else ya got?



Chino007 said:


> They are Mexican am not that shows you how intelligent you are!


 Yeah it those.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Lol your point mix  want to be "white man" lol


Um...say what, ese?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

Your pointless!!!. Your far from bean a true white man more a Trailer trash!!  You man make really stand up white look like shit so do us a favor cut your wrist your not worth liven!


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Yeah real cute, until they get pregnant at 14.



funny cause its true


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 4, 2012)

That's all white black Hispanic etc..  Hell look Maury lol


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 4, 2012)

You never answered my question on where to buy the best gear.  Both international and domestic.  Why?


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> Your pointless!!!. Your far from bean a true white man more a Trailer trash!!  You man make really stand up white look like shit so do us a favor cut your wrist your not worth liven!


Yea it those.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/157218-really.html


----------

